# Eine Bestellung als email erhalten



## Elblindo (31. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
Ich habe mal 2 fragen 
1) ein Bekannter von mir ist dabei seine Pizzabestellseite zu erstellen und hat sie auch soweit fertig.Er hat nur ein Problem er möchte wenn der Kunde auf einen Button klickt zum bestellen daß das was der Kunde bestellt einmal der Kunde als Emailbestätigung bekommt er auch als Email erhält...ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine oder will.

und die 2. auf der Seite
http://www.bringdienst.de/pizza-express-hb/1/index.htm 
hat der Entwickler es so gemacht das wenn man Rechtemaustaste/Quellcode anzeigen geht das dort nichts passiert.Kann mir das mal einer erklären wie das .

besten Dank schonmal 
Elblindo


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Juli 2004)

Zu 1. :

Arbeitest du mit PHP oder sonstigen serverseitigen Sprachen? (wäre zumindest angebracht)

Zu 2:

Bei mir erscheint ganzz normal der Quelltext! 
(Und es ist ja auch so, kein Quelltext ist so kostbar, das es sich lohnt ihn zu verstecklen!)


----------



## Elblindo (31. Juli 2004)

zu 1) er will es nur mit html machen...
zu 2) also bei mir kommt kein Quelltext mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ich bei keiner Seite den Quellext sehen kann.Könnte das ne Browsereinstellung(IE 6.0) sein?Wenn ja wo stellt man das aus.
Danke


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Juli 2004)

zu 1.) versuchs mit einer Kombination aus JavaScript und HTML - *ungetestet*:


```
<a href="mailto:postmaster@pizzaladen.de" onclick="javascript:'location.href = 'mailto:document.forms.bestellung.absender.value';">
```

Das ist jetzt ungeprüft, ich würde es mit mit einem PHP Formular umsetzen, weil es damit weniger störanfäälig ist, zudem funktioniert die reine HTML Variante nur, wenn tatsächlich eine eMailprogramm beim Kunden installiert ist!

N.S.: JavaSript bitte zusammen, das Forum trennt das meist!


----------



## Elblindo (31. Juli 2004)

Ich habe mal noch ne andere Frage zu 1) gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese "Bestellung" direkt an ein FAX zu senden?Da er diese Lösung mit der Mail nur machen muss um sich das dann an ein Fax weiter zuleiten.
Nun Fragt er weil Er/Wir uns damit nochnicht weiter beschäftigt haben...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Juli 2004)

Jein!

Einige Emailanbieter haben diesen Dienst im Programm, so das man emails, die eingehen direkt an ein Fax weiterleiten kann ( z.B.) Web.de , aber direkt aus HTML heraus ist dies nicht möglich.


----------



## Elblindo (31. Juli 2004)

DANKESCHÖN!Dann werden wir uns mal an dem Versuchen was du uns vorgeschlagen hast.SOllte was sein werden wir uns gerne nochmal an dich wenden   
DANKE


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Juli 2004)

Zu der E-Mail-Kopie....

Gebe dem Textfeld, in welches der Besteller seine Mailadresse eingibt, den Namen "cc"....dann erhält er eine Kopie(seiner eigenen Email...wozu auch immer )....auch ohne aktiviertes JS

```
<form action="mailto:bestellung@pizza-laden.de">
<input type="text"name="cc"value="ihre Mailadresse">
<input type="submit">
</form>
```

Warum ihr das nicht weiterhin mit PHP macht, ist mir allerdings rätselhaft...momentan wird es ja anscheinend so gemacht.

Die mailto:-Methode ist wenig komfortabel, dein Bekannter dürfte sicher in Kürze eine von Spam überlaufende
Mailbox bekommen, eine Weiterverarbeitung der Daten(bspw. Inventur, Tagesumsatz etc.) ist weitaus komplizierter....und ganz abgesehen davon bist du vom SMTP-Server des Absenders abhängig....wenn der überlastet sein sollte, bekommt dein Bekannter die Bestellung...und der Kunde somit die Pizza....im Zweifelsfall erst Stunden/Tage später.


----------



## Elblindo (31. Juli 2004)

Danke...
Die Seite die ich reingestellt habe ist nicht von uns war nur zur anschauung 
Ich weiß es gehört hier nicht her aber wie würde das ganze in php aufgebaut aussehen. *hundeblickauflegt*  wäre super wenn du mir/uns das erklären kannst
DANKE


----------



## Sven Mintel (31. Juli 2004)

Naja....mal grundlegende PHP-Kenntnisse vorraussetzend, würde ich so vorgehen:

Das Formular wie gehabt...mit der Bestellung.

Eine Mail kannst du in PHP über die Funktion *mail()*versenden....

das brauchst du aber nicht unbedingt.

Denkbar wäre z.B. folgendes....

Der Kunde bestellt...
...diese Bestellung wird von einem PHP-Skript verarbeitet, und z.B. in eine DB eingetragen.

Im Pizzaladen habt ihr dann einen Rechner online, welcher in regelmässigen Abständen die offenen Bestellungen auflistet. Da haben die Mitarbeiter z.B. die Möglichkeit, ....durch einen simplen Button-Klick anzugeben, wie der Status der Bestellung ist....

....eingegangen
....im Ofen
....unterwegs
....nicht lieferbar
....vergessen 
....welcher dann in der DB vermerkt wird.

Der Kunde könnte dann, wenn er will, z.B. eine andere Seite einsehen, wo er den jeweiligen Status seiner Pizza erfahren kann(ebenfalls automatisch aktualisiert)....andernfalls von mir aus eine Bestätigungsmail erhalten(obwohl das überflüssig ist, da die Bestellung ja aufgegeben wurde, sobald sie gesendet wurde)


----------



## shutdown (1. August 2004)

allerdings dürfte es den Kunden wohl kaum was angehen, wieviele Bestellungen dein Pizzadienst hat 

Und das könntest du dann nur durch ein login-system verhindern, so dass der Kunde wirklich auch nur noch seine Bestellung und den Status sehen kann.

Is also per mail - Befehl sinnvoller

$du = "du@a.de"
$kunde = "CC:".$_POST[kunde]
$bestellung = $_POST[bestellung]

mail ($du, "Bestellung", $bestellung, "Pizza total", $kunde);

bedeutet: addressat - betreff - text - Email von - zusätzliche header


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. August 2004)

Hab ich gesagt, dass ein Kunde alle Bestellungen einsehen darf?...Logisch kriegt er eine ID, Kundennummer, weissdergeier....und nur seine eigenen Bestellungen zu sehen.

Ich sehe immer noch nicht den Sinn dieser Bestätigungsmail....

mal im Ernst ....man sendet eine Mail an jemanden, und gleichzeitig eine Kopie davon an sich selbst....das ist zwar eine Bestätigung dafür, dass man die Mail abgeschickt hat....aber nicht dafür, dass sie beim Emfänger angekommen ist.

Und dass man sie abgeschickt hat, sollte einem irgendwie klar sein dabei


----------



## shutdown (2. August 2004)

Bei einer Bestätigungsmail könntest du aber z.B. einen Aktivierungslink einbauen, der auch die Bestellung nochmal aktiviert.

Ansonsten könnte ich dir 400 Pizzen auf deinen Namen bestellen - und ob der Umweg über die IP per Anzeige bei der Polizei bei jeder "Scherz"-Bestellung sinnvoll bzw. auch vom Betreiber erwünscht ist, halte ich für fraglich.

So schlägst du 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe: Erstens kriegst du die Bestellung nochmal bestätigt und zweitens, falls die Bestellung nicht ernst gemeint war, kommst du zumindest schon mal schneller an die jeweilige Person ran


----------



## Sven Mintel (2. August 2004)

Jo...das wäre auf jeden Fall ein sinnvolles Feature

Es ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass am anderen Ende der Leitung jemand sitzen muss, der die Bestellung persönlich auf irgendeine Art  "bestätigt"....

Stell dir vor, die Pizzeria hat Stromausfall, Urlaub, keine Lustetc.

Niemand weiss dort etwas von einer Bestellung....der Kunde sitzt aber schon mit gewetztem Messer am Tisch und wartet auf seine Pizza.

*Jetzt krieg ich aber Hunger:suspekt:*


----------



## shutdown (2. August 2004)

Ja klar

ich finde die Idee mit der Status-Übermittlung auch sehr gut (vielleicht sollte man unsere beiden Vorschläge verbinden  - jetzt brauchen wir nur noch einen Kunden dem wir das System verkaufen können   )

Aber was Thema Stromausfall angeht:
Im Internet kann alles passieren: Mailserver down, SQL-Server down, Virus, und dann kommt noch der Stromausfall

in so einem Fall wäre auch der aktuelle Status der Bestellung schwer zu realisieren 

Da lob ich mir das gute alte Telefon - das geht bei Stromausfall dann wenigstens auch nicht - (Hat die Pizzeria eigentlich einen Holzofen?  )


----------

